# Unmarried Couple Moving To Mexico



## kerg7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello!

My boyfriend and I have been living together for almost 4 years and we're preparing to apply for a Residente Temporal. What would the income requirements be for an unmarried couple? Would I be able to be his dependent? He meets the income requirement if he applies as "Single", but I do not.

Thank you for any advice. 

- Kerry


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

About $1950 each ... or get married. About $2600 as a couple


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> About $1950 each ... or get married. About $2600 as a couple


Under the "Vinculo Familiar" a common law wife can get into Mexico on an FMM tourist card and tramite to Residente Temporal at the local INM office with no financial solvency if your spouse OR common law wife is financially dependent on a Residente Permanente or Residente Temporal visa hold. You have to have notarized declarations from witnesses declare you have lived together for about 2years, bank statements, utility bills, tax returns with the same address etc, for example to prove it. It doesn´t matter where you lived together. So she can come and stay if she has the right documentation.


----------



## kerg7 (Jul 20, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Under the "Vinculo Familiar" a common law wife can get into Mexico on an FMM tourist card and tramite to Residente Temporal at the local INM office with no financial solvency if your spouse OR common law wife is financially dependent on a Residente Permanente or Residente Temporal visa hold. You have to have notarized declarations from witnesses declare you have lived together for about 2years, bank statements, utility bills, tax returns with the same address etc, for example to prove it. It doesn´t matter where you lived together. So she can come and stay if she has the right documentation.


Thank you very much! This seems like a great and feasible option for us. We don't have a joint bank account - are the bank statements needed just to prove that we live at the same address, or should we think about merging our accounts together?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

kerg7 said:


> Thank you very much! This seems like a great and feasible option for us. We don't have a joint bank account - are the bank statements needed just to prove that we live at the same address, or should we think about merging our accounts together?


The same address and notarized declarations from neighbors, landlords etc. stating you two are in a common law relationship totally accepted here as a valid relationship with legal rights. 

It appears you can get a Residente Permanente visa after 2 years if you remain together that long. You both need proof of address here before anything when going to the INM office, very important.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

kerg7 said:


> Thank you very much! This seems like a great and feasible option for us. We don't have a joint bank account - are the bank
> statements needed just to prove that we live at the same address, or should we think about merging our accounts together?




Article 39. Procedure sheet to stay condition change in the mode, change to temporary resident family bond.


Requirements:
1. Original and copy of passport, identity and travel document, or official document that is displayed for the status of stay which is titled,

2. FMM card visitor or temporary resident student card;

3. Proof of payment of fees for the receipt and consideration of the application for adjustment of status pursuant to the provisions of the Federal Law;

4. Original and copy of current official Mexican identification card, or current resident card of the foreign person who is credited with the link, and

5. Demonstrate link according to the following:

c) In case of concubine or mistress of a Mexican or a foreigner with temporary residence or permanent residence in national territory must submit document proving cohabitation according to civil law or proof concubinage equivalent figure awarded by authority of the country of origin or foreign person's residence, which states that the person and the Mexican or
temporary or permanent resident have lived together continuously and permanently in the corresponding period;"

Thursday November 8, 2012 OFFICIAL GAZETTE (Second Section)
GUIDELINES for immigration formalities and procedures.

Artí**** 39. Ficha del trámite para cambio de condición de estancia en la modalidad, cambio a residente temporal por vínculo familiar.


Requisitos:
1. Original y copia del pasaporte, documento de identidad y viaje, o documento oficial que haya exhibido para obtener la condición de estancia de la que es titular;

2. FMM, tarjeta de visitante o tarjeta de residente temporal estudiante;

3. Comprobante del pago de derechos por la recepción y estudio de la solicitud de cambio de condición, de conformidad con lo previsto en la Ley Federal de Derechos;

4. Original y copia de la identificación oficial vigente del mexicano, o tarjeta de residente vigente de la persona extranjera con la que se acredita el vínculo, y

5. Demostrar vínculo de acuerdo a lo siguiente:

c) En caso de ser concubinario o concubina de un mexicano o de una persona extranjera con residencia temporal o con residencia permanente en territorio nacional, deberá presenter documento que acredite concubinato de acuerdo a la legislación civil o documento que acredite figura equivalente al concubinato otorgado por autoridad competente del país de origen o residencia de la persona extranjera, en el que conste que el interesado y el mexicano o residente temporal o permanente han vivido en común en forma constante y permanente por el periodo que corresponda;


Jueves 8 de noviembre de 2012 DIARIO OFICIAL (Segunda Sección)
LINEAMIENTOS para trámites y procedimientos migratorios.


----------



## kerg7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much, that is very helpful!


----------

